# 10 year old Golden in Brooklyn, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

*I saw this posted in my local craigslist. If anyone neds my help to go pick up the dog etc....Let me know. I am probably less than 1/2 hour away. *





*Golden Retriver Free (Brooklyn)*

Date: 2011-09-28, 1:15PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


I/m looking for a good home for may 10 years old Golden Retriver,The dog is a female, very friendly and happy .I'm looking for somebody who will take care of her because of my health problems I can't do this anymore,Please help me finde a good home for my lovely dog! If interested please call 3474322599 Thanks 


Location: Brooklyn
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*JAX'S MOM*-Do you know which one of these Golden Rescue Groups in NY covers the area where this person is located? The info could be sent to them so they can hopefully get this golden into Rescue. I can send the Rescue info to the person, I just don't know which group is the closest. If that one can't help, they most likely will give her info on another that can in the area. 


*New York*

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York
Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. (GRROWLS)
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (LIGRR)
Peppertree Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I already called her and left a message with the info on LIGRR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I already called her and left a message with the info on LIGRR


_*Thanks much-*_I had no idea which group covered the person's area.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your welcome. I was at work so I couldnt write much. I did call this lady and asked her to contact LIGRR. I also warned her about giving dogs away for free on craigslist and asked IF she does continue to post on craigslist to at the very least do a careful screening of the people who offer to take her dog. She looks beautiful


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she finds a home that will appreciate her.


----------

